# ¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños ILT!!!



## Kibramoa

Nuestra querida ILT está de manteles largos hoy.
Muchas felicidades y que disfrutes mucho tu día. 

Feliz Cumple.


----------



## Fernita

*Querida ILT: *​ 
*¡¡¡Te deseo todo lo mejor en este día!!!!*​ 
*Y... mira.*​ 
*Con todo cariño,*​ 
*Fernita.*​ 
*Ahora nos portaremos muy mal porque debes de estar festejando.Just joking!!!!!!*​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades!!!
Con todo cariño
que la psases Suupeer!!!

Rosangelus ​


----------



## argentina84

*¡Hey!    ¡Feliz Cumple!!!*


----------



## danielfranco

Felicidades. 
Que cumplas otros 125.​D


----------



## romarsan

FELIZ CUMPLE

Un abrazo
Rosalía​


----------



## Vanda

Cheguei atrasada para esta festa??? 

Ah, para compensar, chocolate para depois da festa.​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡FELICITACIONES, ILT!!*
(¡Hace mucho que no te veo por acá borrando mensajes! )
​


----------



## ILT

Thanks everybody! I was partying so hard that just today I returned to consciousness, he he he.

* Kibramoa*: Los rehiletes me retornaron a mi niñez, las flores lucieron hermosas durante la fiesta y el pastel, ¡pues no duró! Se ve tan delicioso que se acabó muy rápido.

* Fernita*: ¡Ese letrero está fantástico! Lució hermoso durante toda la fiesta y es hora que no lo apago.

* Rosangelus*: Gracias por venir y por tus buenos deseos.

* Argentina84*: Muchas gracias por estar presente.

* Daniel*: ¿No conforme con delatar mi edad, lo haces con un letrero de ese tamaño?!?! JE JE JE, lo bueno es que soy bastante menor que tú 

* Rosalía*: Muchas gracias por el abrazo, eres igualmente correspondida.

* Vanda*: Muito obrigada pelo bolo, esteve excelente, delicioso.

* Inés*: Gracias por venir y no, no he estado borrando mensajes, ¡he estado de fiesta!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Mi querida y muy admirada ILT:

Deseo hacerte llegar mis sinceras felicitaciones por tu cumpleaños (me atrasé un poquito pero más vale tarde que nunca).  Que Dios te bendiga y llene tu vida de sonrisas.

Eres una gran moderadora del foro y te agradezco todas las veces que me has ayudado y orientado.  No sólo eres inteligente y culta sino muy cordial y eso hay que agradecerlo doblemente.

Recibe un abrazo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Outsider

¡Feliz cumpleaños!


----------

